# Harperbury Hospital



## undercover (Jun 24, 2014)

Harperbury was opened in 1928 using converted WWI airfield hangars and known as the Hangars Certified Institution. Male patients lived and worked there are assisted in the building of the main colony itself between which was completed in stages between 1931 - 1936. The 'Middlesex Colony' as it was known, was part of an ambitious plan which included the building Shenley Mental Hospital nearby (and on the same estate), although the colony was never fully completed. The name Harperbury Hospital was adopted in 1950.

This is a visit from back towards the end of last year, completely forgot that I had these shots on my laptop still,

It was a calm, quite bright evening during the week on a October night, me and a couple of friends decided to during the day to discuss on where to go later that night, we all decided to visit Harperbury Hospital, so we met up once we had all finished work, we kitted ourselves up and decided to leave, what a journey it was, hour and a half later we had arrived, only to find out that we had to do a long walk across some fields along a public footpath luckily,

On our way we come across 2 long what thought were sheds, however to this day we don’t know what they were, (first couple of pictures)

We then left this site and followed the path on further, we finally come across what we believe to be the abandoned part of Harperbury old hospital, we entered the building and well as you will see in the shots there weren’t a lot of interesting things there apart from the swing that looked very interesting and ancient.
We carry on walking around and just like the first building there wasn’t much interesting things inside them, just evidence of vandals and thieves.

Hope you enjoy the shots I managed to take before it got dark. 

This is the shed type building


IMG_0250 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0251 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0252 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0254 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0255 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0256 by Undercover12345, on Flickr

this is the swing i was talking about 

IMG_0262 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0265 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0268 by Undercover12345, on Flickr

football pitch in the middle of this site

IMG_0271 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0272 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0273 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0274 by Undercover12345, on Flickr

floors falling through

IMG_0279 by Undercover12345, on Flickr]


IMG_0281 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0286 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0288 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0289 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0294 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0295 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0297 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0300 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0304 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0306 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0310 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0316 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0318 by Undercover12345, on Flickr


IMG_0319 by Undercover12345, on Flickr

quick shot from the computer to show you the layout of the site

IMG_0322 by Undercover12345, on Flickr

Thanks for looking at my thread guys, hope to put some more up soon, if anyone wants to come to a derelict with me it would be awesome


----------



## MRH112 (Jun 24, 2014)

As good as this is I myself prefer having the images on the threat itself, its annoying having to click each picture individually.


----------



## cogito (Jun 25, 2014)

You may find this thread useful ---> http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=17009#.U6oC9vldUcQ


----------



## krela (Jun 25, 2014)

Yeah thank you for posting but if you could edit your post following the instructions posted by cogito that would be awesome.


----------



## undercover (Jun 25, 2014)

sorry for the inconvenience guys, cogito do i copy the url or the link because i tried both but they both havent shown up


----------



## krela (Jun 25, 2014)

You want the bbcode.


----------



## undercover (Jun 25, 2014)

oh okay then this shall be updated by the end of today so you guys can enjoy


----------



## krela (Jun 25, 2014)

I have just updated the instructions on that thread to reflect recent changes on Flickr.


----------



## undercover (Jun 25, 2014)

All Updated hope you enjoy viewing


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Jun 25, 2014)

Well done for the write up, but you need to steady your camera hand a bit


----------



## undercover (Jun 25, 2014)

to be fair they were taken from an iphone


----------



## Potter (Jun 28, 2014)

That open blue door looked very inviting.


----------



## undercover (Jun 30, 2014)

haha it was Potter, not a lot of interesting things here to be fair, just empty buildings corroding away


----------



## ExplorerAnt (Jun 30, 2014)

Hi, its me. did you only explore whats on the last pic on the page? if so you missed some mate. theres other buildings near that have padded cells and lock-down dark rooms. also some rooms that have a chair bolted to the floor in the middle of the room. im supprsed derelictplaces allowed the last picture aswel mate. Anyway good report mate.


----------



## LittleOz (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for posting but it does sound (and look) like you made hard work of it. Harperbury's decay is really quite pretty on a nice sunny day and there's plenty of on-site parking.


----------



## undercover (Jul 1, 2014)

ExplorerAnt i guess we could go there and you can give me a little tour in these buildings

LittleOz this was one of the first places me and my friends visited didnt really know alot then we are quite clued up now


----------

